
IMDb is shutting down its long-running, popular message boards after 16 years - danso
http://www.polygon.com/2017/2/3/14501650/imdb-message-boards-shutting-down
======
st-fresh
Who's got all that data from the messages posted? And is it even worth having
at all?

